# Age of Empires 2 Conquerers Expansion, over Hamachi



## espen_norway

Hi!
I've read through the forum at http://forums.hamachi.cc/ and didn't find a solution to my problem...  Many people have difficulties with getting the game to use the Hamachi IP-address. This is not a problem for me. I've checked, and the game is using the Hamachi-address. My problem is when joining a multiplayer game. If I'm hosting a game, the other players can see my game, but get a message telling them: "Unable to join game". When another player is hosting, I can't see the game at all...  The first thought that stroked me was: "different versions", but since we (the same players) have played the game over a LAN just a couple of days ago - working perfectly, It can't be that... And the other players can play between themselves... So I'm a bit confused. I've used Hamachi for other games like C&C Generals Z:H, and even Age of Empires 2 (without the expansion), and had never encountered any problems. For your information: I run MSWinXP Home Edition SP2.

I really hope someone can help me out with this problem...

Espen (Norway)


----------



## Couriant

Did you install any updates recently? It's possible that your firewall has changed. Try disabling your firewall (The XP one and any other ones you have) to eliminate the obvious cause.


----------



## espen_norway

I've now tried both with and without firewall turned on. I've also tried to update Hamachi to beta version, but nothing helps... Still the same: I can't see anyone, the others can see my game, but can't connect...


----------



## espen_norway

I've done a interesting discovery. My home-network is like this: outside>ADSL-modem with router>wireless router>my laptop. The thing is, when I connect my pc directly to the ADSL-modem, I can see other players games. But I can't connect to them. "Unable to join game"... Does this give you any leads...?
Espen


----------



## Couriant

wow.. two routers... 

The only thing would be something blocking it like a firewall... or it's rules at least.


----------



## dtrulez

The same thing has happened to me recently! My router and modem got unplugged, and when I fixed it I for some reason encountered the same problem. Prior to this everything worked perfectly. I think that now that they can see my game but I can't see there's implies im not recieving data from them. So I want to know how to turn off all firewalls? I turned off window's but I cannot find some other firewall that must be on because I dont have that "red" shield the indicactes your wide open. And I know my router's firewall is off.


----------



## espen_norway

I have a suspicion that my modem has a in-built firewall. But can't find it... Thinking of getting a new router. Will try to make this new router "do all the work", and only use the modem for "the modem" job. Will put out a reply when I've tested it


----------



## dtrulez

Hey ESPEN anyluck.. I decided recently to "reopen" this problem and go for it.. but now it seems im getting just as upset as I had already been. 


Just to hehash where im at:

I have two PCs behind a router accessing the internet. They can't even play LOCALLY! This in itself is a problem lol. I have disabled everything even making on the DMZ. And one PC can see the game and yet cannot join the game.

I know SOMETHING on these PCs are blocking things, but I have no clue how to tell. If anyone can help me it would make things alot easier.

Also, they have the same DX version. We ran the test to see if they can ping, share files etc. PERFECT. They pass the test when you try a direct play test.

Im sooo confused at this one right now.


----------



## turkishcasa

Het dtrulez.. I was also getting annoyed with hamachi and age of empires2, i tried everything:
- put hamachi on top in network configuration
- opened all ports for hamachi and age of empires
- made a static adress for hamachi
Even tried disabling firewall for both windows xp as linksys router. 

Nothing seemed to be working, my friend could see me in age but 'unable to join game' and i couldn't see him. Pinging under hamachi and chat worked fine, all dots were green.

After a lot of trying i found the solution. My linksys router (wrt150n) was causing all the trouble, even after disabling everything. So my solution that worked fine for me was to put hamachi mac adress in the dmz-zone. Nothing else worked for me, but when i did that, age of empires worked fine and every other game. 

so hope this works for you too


----------

